# (X) Non carica il keymap corretto

## sbx

Ed in effetti è questa la ragione per cui ho messo il titolo tra parentesi tonde, invece che quadre.  :Smile: 

Da console non c'è alcun problema, ma quando uso X "perdo" tutti i caratteri del tipo ALT+...: il cancelletto, le parentesi quadre, la chiocciola, ecc..

Solitamente, usando la seguente configurazione:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Integrated Keyboard"

    Driver   "keyboard"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection
```

Ho sempre avuto accesso a quei caratteri, più le parentesi graffe e la tilde (ALT+(7,0,ì)).

Non ho notato il momento esatto in cui è iniziato il problema, ma credo sia legato al fatto che ho da poco compilato il kernel 2.6.7 al posto del 2.4.26. In ogni caso, quando avvio X, ho notato il seguente messaggio di errore:

```
Couldn't open compiled keymap file /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

Couldn't open XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
```

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a mettere it_IT

----------

## sbx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a mettere it_IT

 

Niente da fare...mi da lo stesso errore e non funziona comunque.

Non funziona neanche se avvio X come root ed ho notato che premento ALT+"'/?" (immediatamente a destra dello 0 nella tastiera italiana) mi stampa una o due volte il carattere "-", poi non fa nulla.

Cmq quando usavo il 2.6.3 usando it come keymap funzionava tutto alla perfezione. Proprio non capisco.

----------

## flyinspirit001

1) se da console fai un loadkeymap it ti da errori?

2) i logs di X ti danno qualche errore in particolare? magari in start di x dopo che hai compilato il nuovo kernel qualcosa non collima +...riprova con quello vecchio per fare una "prova del nove" in ogni caso

see ya

----------

## randomaze

 *sbx wrote:*   

> Cmq quando usavo il 2.6.3 usando it come keymap funzionava tutto alla perfezione. Proprio non capisco.

 

Controlla cosa hai cambiato nella configurazione quando hai aggiornato il kernel

----------

## sbx

 *flyingspirit001 wrote:*   

> se da console fai un loadkeymap it ti da errori?

 

No...ne' all'avvio automaticamente, ne' caricando un altro keymap e poi di nuovo quello italiano.

Inoltre ho provato anche con il 2.4.26 ed il problema continua ad esistere, quindi non è colpa del kernel...mi sa che dovrò chiedere agli autori che cosa significa l'errore.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

settarla al volo funziona con

```
$ setxkbmap it_IT
```

----------

## sbx

Scusate per l'assenza, ma domani ho l'ultimo esame dell'anno (finalmente  :Wink:  ) e sono stato molto impegnato nello studio.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Settarla al volo funziona?

 

No, niente da fare; mi dice:

```
Error loading new keyboard description
```

E se gli chiedo qualche dettaglio in più aggiunge:

```
Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard layout

         Using command line, ignoring X server

Trying to build keymap using the following components:

keycodes:   xfree86+aliases(qwerty)

types:      complete

compat:     complete

symbols:    en_US(pc105)+it

geometry:   pc(pc105)

Error loading new keyboard description
```

Inoltre ho aggiornato X dalla 4.3.0-r5 alla 4.3.0-r6 (anche se non ricordo se il problema si era già presentato o meno): può essere stato questo a causare il problema?

Una curisosità a riguardo (per fedeliallalinea): perchè mi dici sempre di usare it_IT? Io ho sempre usato senza alcun problema it; che differenza c'è tra i due?

----------

## Drospy

Ciao,

hai verificato tramite il file di log di xfree di utilizzare il file di configurazione (XF86config ) modificato con i parametri corretti.

Ciao

----------

## koma

prova a dare loadkeys it per vedere se almeno la keymap esiste  :Smile: 

----------

## sbx

 *koma wrote:*   

> prova a dare loadkeys it per vedere se almeno la keymap esiste 

 

Sì, ma me l'hanno già suggerito. Comunque grazie.

----------

## sbx

 *Drospy wrote:*   

> hai verificato tramite il file di log di xfree di utilizzare il file di configurazione (XF86config ) modificato con i parametri corretti.

 

Uhm...devo essere scemo io, ma non capisco cosa intendi dire.

Non ho controllato i file di log, ma il file di configurazione me lo sono scritto a mano e non l'ho mai modificato, tranne che per provare a sostituire it con it_IT.

----------

## marco86

//IMHO: credo che ti abbiano consigliato di leggere i log, per essere sicuro che tutte le impostazioni che hai settato vengano passate correttamente...

----------

## nightblade

 *sbx wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Settarla al volo funziona? 
> 
> No, niente da fare; mi dice:
> ...

 

Ho avuto lo stesso problema dopo l'aggiornamento di xfree: impossibile settare il layout della tastiera. Alla fine ho risolto cosi':

```

cp /usr/X11R6/bin/xkbcomp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb

```

Prova questo, ovviamente dopo aver fatto un backup del xbcomp originale  :Wink: 

----------

## sbx

 *nightblade wrote:*   

> Prova questo, ovviamente dopo aver fatto un backup del xbcomp originale 

 

Che Linus ti benedica!!!  :Smile: 

Grazie mille, finalmente ci sono riuscito!

[[]][]###@{}{{`~...  :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti, e soprattutto grazie a nightblade!!!

Hai idea del perchè si verifichi questo problema?

----------

## nightblade

 *sbx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai idea del perchè si verifichi questo problema?

 

Alla fine dell'emerge di xfree86, rimangono due versioni del file, credo per un bug nell'ebuild. Per cui si tratta di sovrascrivere quella vecchia con quella nuova.

Comunque questo "hack" non e' mio  :Wink:  :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41987

se vedemu !

----------

## duffimc

Salve!

ho lo stesso problema di sbx il tasto alt gr non fuziona piu..

ho lanciato 

```
$ setxkbmap it
```

e tutto ha funzionato immediatamente...tutti i caratteri (@[]...ecc) funzionano...solo che al riavvio di X il tutto riprendere a NON funzionare... :Sad: 

Io non ho eseguito l'aggiornamento da XFREE...l'ultima cosa che ricordo di aver fatto...è stata quella di disabilitare  la mappatura della tastiera dal centro di controllo di kde (sotto Regianali e Accesso facilitato->Mappatura della tastira).

Ho provato a riabilitarla ma come risultato ho che la bandierina che usciva di solito accanto all'orologio...mi segnala err segnalandomi errore durante il cambiamento della mappatura in 'it'...

Come mai tutto ciò???....

Ho trovato molti altri post che parlavano del problema (anche se questo era quello che piu si avvicinava)...ma non sono riuscito a risolverlo cmq....anche perche....non ho l'xorg.conf...ho provato a generarlo....ma niente un bel po di errori....la cosa strana e che fin'ora funzionava tutto per il meglio...(o è strano il contrario...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Very Happy:  )

Thanks

duffimc

----------

## funkoolow

anche io mi sono accorto di avere lo stesso problema, e la soluzione suggerita da nightblade nel mio caso non sembra funzionare. Ho provato anche a lanciare un:

```
setxkbmap it
```

ottenendo però:

```
Error loading new keyboard description
```

La cosa strana è che mi pare che succeda proprio da poco, senza che abbia mai ricompilato X da mesi, almeno. Cosa vi si può postare?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> ho lanciato 
> 
> ```
> $ setxkbmap it
> ```
> ...

 Non è proprio la soluzione ideale [inquanto non si risolve alla radice il problema] ma potresti inserire quel comando in 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

 così che ad ogni avvio venga eseguito. ]

----------

## duffimc

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   ho lanciato 
> 
> ```
> $ setxkbmap it
> ```
> ...

 

Ho provato...ma cmq sia al riavvio di X i tasti continuano a non funzionare...devo solo riavviare il servizio e i tasti funzionano! (anche se l'errore in kde me lo da sempre)

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ultima cosa che ricordo di aver fatto...è stata quella di disabilitare la mappatura della tastiera dal centro di controllo di kde (sotto Regianali e Accesso facilitato->Mappatura della tastira).
> 
> Ho provato a riabilitarla ma come risultato ho che la bandierina che usciva di solito accanto all'orologio...mi segnala err segnalandomi errore durante il cambiamento della mappatura in 'it'... 
> ...

 

Quello che non sono ancora riuscito a capire è se dipende da quello che ho fatto nel centro di controllo di kde o da altro...

Una cosa strana che ho notato nel centro di controllo...è che nella lista delle Mappature Disponibili non c'è l'italiano...ma compare solo nelle "Mappature attive"...solo che mi da l'errore che ho riportato prima.... :Sad: ....

What's Upp????  :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks

duffimc

----------

## randomaze

 *duffimc wrote:*   

> Io non ho eseguito l'aggiornamento da XFREE...l'ultima cosa che ricordo di aver fatto...è stata quella di disabilitare  la mappatura della tastiera dal centro di controllo di kde (sotto Regianali e Accesso facilitato->Mappatura della tastira).

 

L'aggiornamento da XFree é un pò difficile visto che ormai si parla di Xorg da tempo. Qualcuno usa ancora XFree ma non vedo post sull'argomento da tempo  :Wink: 

Per il tuo problema, se xorg.conf é corretto (e tale sembra)  il problema dovrebbe essere su KDE e nel suo centro di controllo...

----------

## duffimc

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *duffimc wrote:*   Io non ho eseguito l'aggiornamento da XFREE...l'ultima cosa che ricordo di aver fatto...è stata quella di disabilitare  la mappatura della tastiera dal centro di controllo di kde (sotto Regianali e Accesso facilitato->Mappatura della tastira). 
> 
> L'aggiornamento da XFree é un pò difficile visto che ormai si parla di Xorg da tempo. Qualcuno usa ancora XFree ma non vedo post sull'argomento da tempo 
> 
> Per il tuo problema, se xorg.conf é corretto (e tale sembra)  il problema dovrebbe essere su KDE e nel suo centro di controllo...

 

Ehmmm... :Very Happy: ...a dire il vero, (come ho scritto ne primo post)...non ho il file xorg.conf in /etc/X11/.... :Very Happy: ...ma cmq la tastiera fino a questo momento ha sempre funzionato...senza problemi...

----------

